# How Much Light?



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

What's a good level of light to aim for that strikes a good balance between being able to grow healthy plants and not stressing out your P's too badly?

Can you get awau with dimmer lighting if a CO2 system is in place?


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

below said:


> What's a good level of light to aim for that strikes a good balance between being able to grow healthy plants and not stressing out your P's too badly?
> 
> Can you get awau with dimmer lighting if a CO2 system is in place?


 I'm speaking from my own personal experience only...I have 240 watts on my 125 gallon pygo tank, I've had this setup for a little over 2 months and my pygos could care less. Actually with all the extra plants they are not skittish at all, they even come up to the tank to face off with me when they are feeling a little feisty....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

xpac said:


> below said:
> 
> 
> > What's a good level of light to aim for that strikes a good balance between being able to grow healthy plants and not stressing out your P's too badly?
> ...


 I second that!









sooner or later your P's will get used to the light!


----------

